# Prevailing Wage Job



## Oasis Roofing (Feb 21, 2012)

What is everyones experience on prevailing jobs? Do you charge more because of the performance bonds, certified payroll, and net 30 for balance due.

Thanks

Oasis Roofing, Inc


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Everything costs money. Any money I invest into a project gets marked up period. Net 30 days? Immediately the price goes up equal to my interest rate on my line of credit. Net 60 days? The interest rate doubles. You can have those bonds on non prevailing wag jobs as well. 

I've done a couple and when you are working side by side with some union guys, some can be complete A-holes if you are non union. NOt all, though. 

If I am selling a NDL I mark it up and add hours for administration and extra inspections. If I have to get bonds, I add hours for administration. Certified payroll takes hours, I add those.


----------



## Oasis Roofing (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks I appreciate the feedback


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

I already work for the goverment the last thing I would want to do is actualy work on a roof for the government!

Been offered to bid on gov work and always kindly pass it down.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Real good money in government work if you have the time to bid it. I bid a job once and figured after allw as said and done I put 60 hours into the bid. I didn't get it, but could have if I didn't get greedy. The low price was half that of the high price, so go figure.


----------

